# Rhonda and Red Rover have a litter-new pix 5/13



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are about four days old now and beginning to show markings. It was a small litter, so the little eekers are nice and big. When they mature, they will perhaps be part of my yellow/red tricolor breeding.

Babies


Rhonda and babies


Red Rover


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

oh they are just too cute <3
The dad is a beauty too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Aww, sweet little babies! Mum and dad are nice mousies - Red Rider, in particular, has lovely conformation! I'm very interested in the progress of this litter - hope you keep us all updated with lots of pics.

(There's something so exciting and promising about a brand new litter! Gets me every time.)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Rhonda is actually typier than her mate, but he's no slouch. they are both nice big meeces with strong tails and lovely large eyes. I'm so eager to get to the next couple of generations in this project!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are ten days old now; I'm puzzled as to their color...one of them seems like it might be yellow, or they could be pied beige of different shades. The pied black seems to have a little of the mixed with white hairs at the edges.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hm. I see all the pups had black eyes. In that case, pied beige of varying shades (possibly colorpoint beige, if I remember that some of your tris are ce/ch) is probably the best guess. Is Red Rover agouti under the red? If so, having black-based beige and agouti-based beige could in part explain the varying shades. The A/* ce/c* mice will be lighter in color than the a/* ce/c* mice, generally speaking, though modifiers of course muddle up everything to do with shades of beige.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

RR is agouti based, so you're probably right. And there are a lot of different things that can combine to make differing shades of beige and different shades of yellow. I'll most likely used the runtier-looking pied black for breeding at least one litter of yellow/red tris. c^h is a good dilution for yellow tris, and I think it has the best chance of giving me the split face with one shade on one side and another on the other side. I also think it's the best dilution from which to look for odd-eyes.

(I just edited the atrocious typos in this. Sorry.  )


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

This could in part explain why you have a higher incidence of odd-eyes than some other splashed/tri breeders, then. Some other breeders prefer ce/c or ce/ce to ce/ch or ch/ch, because they consider the points undesirable. Personally, I like the points on tris, but I can see the aesthetic they're going for.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With c^e (and any other dilution as a pair) yellow and red dilutes too easily and you end up with a lot of very light shades of yellow; creamish or lighter. Cream splashed or even BEW and REW with a faintly buttery cast are quite common as well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The eyes are opening!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got to say, that fifth picture in the most recent set of pictures made my heart melt. :love1 That cute little mousey is practically falling asleep in your hand!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Satiny goodness.  Beautiful.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Mousetress did you still have the doe that I wanted to pick up? The one with one red and one black eye that looked merle?


----------

